# South Africa



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Wasn't sure whether to put this in Pets or Off Topic.

I am discussing a possible job opportunity in South Africa. 

I can see that I can take my dog, but does anyone have any experience of South Africa and how dog friendly is it? 

If I ship my motorhome out there to enjoy whllst I am there, I can see that there is motorhoming there (although maybe safety concerns?) but would a dog coming with me work? My first quick look seems to be that dogs are quite restricted?

Anyone with South Africa knowledge?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Dr Peter Neville is a renowned Behaviourist. He has a clinic somewhere in South Africa. He writes in Dogs Today magazine with stories of his clients out there. From what I have read it seems quite mixed with some dogs living a very pampered existence (perhaps in the cities?) while others live a very basic life in compounds around their owners' houses.
Not sure about the logistics of moving a dog out there. Each country has its own requirements as to health tests etc. Is it a permanent move? If not then quarantine would probably be necessary for the dog on your return?
There may be an ex pats forum for SA as there are for many other countries?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Contact by PM as he is in South Africa he will help you
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-121439-south.html+africa


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Dogs are very popular in South Africa for a variety of reasons.

Most suburban residences have a dog to deter unwanted visitors.

It seems that everyone who lives within walking distance of a beach has a dog - a very popular dog walking venue but not a very popular "pick up after your dog" venue.

Generally I reckon the dogs per capita is greater than in the UK.

Many beaches are signed No Dogs but these signs are generally ignored.

No dogs in shopping malls, cafes or restaurants - don't ask, you'll be refused.

Good camping facilities but it's a big country and they are spread far apart.

Many of the best camping spots are in the game park rest camps - for obvious reasons - no dogs.

Remember it's Africa, lots of nasties for dogs to pick up - ticks being the most common.

Not a country for the first timer to travel between cities alone, not because of risk of attack but distances are great with long empty roads.

If you take a UK MH there (costly to ship) - be sure the suspension is up to the job - the highways there are far far superior to those in the UK but get onto gravel roads and it's a different matter.

There are many MH hire companies there - average around £75 per day. 

If you have any specific questions just ask - I know the place well.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

locovan said:


> Contact by PM as he is in South Africa he will help you
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-121439-south.html+africa


Oh no I'm not! 

I'm back - trying to stay dry


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I have absolutely no knowledge I'm afraid, but would have thought that taking a dog and a Motorhome to South Africa would be full of obstacles and problems, let alone the costs involved.

But if the opportunity is too good to turn down, then good luck with sorting everything out. It will be interesting to read how you get on should you go for it.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Dogs are easy but dont know about motorhomes. There is a lot of tick bourne problems out there and you have to keep rabies vac up to date and on top of deticking also normal vaccines and worming when you come back there will be a 6mth quarantine as there is a lot of rabies over there. 
Also have snakes which do kill lot of dogs every year but then in uk a lot of cars do the same so it is swings and roundabouts.

I always say to people moving country put all paperwork and vaccinations etc in place for the dog then go over see how you like it if after about 12weeks (or more less is to soon) you want to stay take the dog over if not and you want to go home at least your dog is sorted.
It also gives you a chance to get yourself sorted out in a new country, paperwork place to live etc without worrying about the dog.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Can't say much specifically about South Africa, only having visited for holidays but I can comment on Africa in general. My info. is a few years old though.

Leaving aside the diseases etc. which you will have to be very careful of the next biggest consideration is how long you might be there because bringing a dog back to the UK could be very stressful for the dog and probably for you too. I suggest you do some research on that, a few years ago six months quarantine was required and was unavoidable. Maybe that has changed though, Alan.


Edit: Having had a quick look at the rules it seems they have changed and quarantine may not be required now.


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

Not sure about the dog. Quite do-able but in part I guess it depends on where you will be. 

I would probably be inclined not to take the motorhome. Motorhoming,and camping generally, is a different activity there than here. I suspect that the camp sites that you would want to visit will probably be in out of the way rural places which would require a long drive, a commitment of time and typically some fairly rugged roads. 

The sites that are closer to towns are, from memory, much more of a mixed bag. And you would not necessarily want to leave your motorhome to walk into town, public transport is often non-existent, you may struggle to park it in towns, etc.

There is a niche rental market but the last person I know to have rented one on a trip from Europe used it for a specific road trip (to an area they knew well) including the rural northern Cape and Namibia. They had two punctures and had to sort it out themselves. 

Probably easiest to travel light initially until you have the measure of the place.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hiya

That sounds like an opportunity not to be missed!

I know this is posted in pets about which I know nothing, but;

There is a RoRo service to South Africa which makes it an easier and cheaper place to ship to compared to many other places you could pick. The price for shipping revolves around a cost per cubic metre of volume, so a camper being essentially a big empty box would be a relatively pricey thing. A roll on roll off ferry is just like a channel ferry, but you leave the vehicle at the port, it waits there for the ship, then a port employee drives it on. Someone else drives it off at the other end, it waits to be cleared in customs and then you get it. Because you are giving the keys to someone else, and its sat waiting unattended at each end, theft is supposed to be common and you would not want, or be allowed I think, to leave anything in it, so stuff needs shipping seperately. 

You could use a shipping container on a normal container ship, but the door size is 2.33m wide and 2.28m high for a normal one, or 2.56m high for the bigger "high cube" ones. You could let the tyres down a bit, but if your camper doesn't fit in that you can have an open pallet which just has a front and a back, no sides or roof. Any size item can go on these, but if you think of a container ship these would have to go on the top, leaving it open to theft again, and you hear that these top pallets sometimes just fall off in high seas, making in transit insurance harder to get. Even inside a container many shipping companies still insist the vehicle is empty for some reason.

None of this means you can't or shouldn't, and many do quite successfully without problem but theres a lot to sort out.

Also, you will either need to permanently export from the UK and into one of the countries down there, or you need a vehicle Carnet from the RAC. SA only allow the selling of RHD vehicles I believe, so if yours happens to be LHD it will have to leave again with you.

A Carnet is like a passport for the vehicle, essentially to stop you selling it without paying whatever duties and taxes SA impose. It must be in place with a start date ready for your arrival, and each Carnet lasts 12 months. A UK registered vehicle can only get one from the RAC here, it takes a few weeks to arrange, and is a kind of bond worth 150% for the group of countries down there (Other countries cost more (and of course some don't need one at all), depending on the UKs relationship with them among other things. Driving down there via worst case Egypt requires 800% ). 150% of the current agreed vehicle chassis value that is. If your camper chassis is worth £20,000 you need £30,000 in a bank tied up until your Carnet is discharged when you leave with the vehicle. If you stay for 13 months you need a second. There are some fees involved for setting it up. (I use the word chassis as ours is a truck with a camper on the back, only the chassis value is considered. I don't know how this translates into the different ways campers are built)

You can also fund one via an insurance agreement arranged with the company approved by the RAC. Then you have their fee too, but you pay 10% of the 150%, so £3,000. At the end of the 12 months you get half back. The second year's Carnet costs the same again, even if you only need a month of it. Obtaining the correct stamp when you leave is reasonably important so you get your dosh back!! Or selling your RHD camper there may be worth it, but you are responsible for your Carnet, it doesn't transfer to the new owner, so that and taxes etc would need sorting properly to get your bond back.

Again plenty of people do it, it isn't a big deal, the RAC are very helpful but it is an unobvious cost. You also can do no more currently than SORN while away. If that has changed it will most likely because the RAC folks have got the DVLA to listen.

We looked into driving there 3 years ago but things didn't go to plan, so the above is from my research not experience. There is no alternative to a Carnet for temporary importation, if you accept that then the RAC are worth a call, that particular part of them are very helpful and you don't need to be a member. Every country has one RAC/AA type organisation responsible for their countries vehicles, I don't know who chose the RAC for here!

Unless you are particularly attached to your camper it may be worth buying or hiring when you get there? From some of the above posts a decent 4x4 may be preferable for exploring?

Good luck 

Jason


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

Cheapest Ro-Ro port is via Walvis Bay, Namibia. The vehicle indeed has to be empty & is at risk from theft of any item that can be unnattached and removed.

Carnet is easily available from RAC & Paul who runs the department is a font of knowledge & a very obliging Guy.

You will only be able to sell it in SA after you have completed all customs payments which will be massive. 

Motor Homes are very popular in SA & you can access many sites from good roads.

I would suggest purchasing a 4x4 with roof tent or trailer in SA to use for exploring, the vehicle will be very expensive but you will get all your money back if you buy wisely & look after it until you are ready to sell again.

No help on pets, not sure how safe they would be on some of the more remote sites.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

locrep said:


> Cheapest Ro-Ro port is via Walvis Bay, Namibia. The vehicle indeed has to be empty & is at risk from theft of any item that can be unnattached and removed.
> 
> Carnet is easily available from RAC & Paul who runs the department is a font of knowledge & a very obliging Guy.
> 
> ...


Something like this would be ideal - they can be hired too:


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

locrep said:


> Cheapest Ro-Ro port is via Walvis Bay, Namibia.


Would that be from Southampton?

Have you taken a vehicle there yourself?


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

If I recall correctly it is from Tilbuy but you would have to google it to make sure, I was going to use it until we were told the vehicle had to be empty, after speaking to a local Land Rover exporter who had tried it a few times but stopped due to parts being missing on arrival in Namibia. We decided to take a safer route through Syria & Egypt last August 8O


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

well I think I've decided not to persue it

I don't see how I can have a great life with my dog at home in the day in a home with a security guard and fencing

and driving to any walks

and it being really difficult to do things on a weekend, like going to a pub or restaurant with my dog, or going on a trip,

my doggie comes first..... so I'm not going

thanks for all your help! all of you (and apologies if I missed "thanking" someone)


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

Just for curiosity where in South Africa were you considering location to, I only ask because most areas in SA are a lot safer then some in the UK.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Jobs are usually in Johannesburg as that is where all the top businesses are


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

OK Thanks...


----------

